# ~Princess Mallon's Diary~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, peasants!
*ahem*
I mean, hello dearest subjects. I just want to say that before you see these pictures, I am in a _terrible_ moult currently. Even though that just means my feathers will be better than yours soon--
Mallorn, what did I say! And you can't even tell, besides.
Fine. Anways, I just wanted to tell you all about my week. I got a new toy, my mum ABANDONED ME FOR FIVE WHOLE HOURS--
That sounds terrible. Of course I didn't abandon you! I had to--
Regardless, here are some pictures! Enjoy, my darlings.

Here's me and my new toy. It doesn't look new, because I promptly showed it who was it's princess and tore it up. But it is new. 









You can't even see that it came with four colors, they're almost all gone. She did a good job in two days!









Here she's asking me what I'm doing 









My kingdom needed to be patrolled, so I prepared for takeoff!









Here I used flash so you can see her green-ness 









Then, so my sensibilities weren't exhausted, I had to take a quick nap.


















Yaaawn!

















Well, now that I was awakened by...Oh, a camera? Is that a camera?









That means it's time to pose!

















Then she decided to hang around like a bat for a little bit.









She also has this thing she does where she just stops and looks at her feet for a while before doing anything else :laughing: Anyone else's little birds do this? 









Here's the part where mum left me for an extremely long--
Don't exaggerate, darling, princesses always tell the facts. It was just a few hours up into the Rocky Mountains! It's been cold lately so we haven't gone till now, but the mountains are still snowy. We got to spend a good four hours up there, we picnicked by a stream and took in the scenery. I'm so fortunate to live so close to them! Sorry for the grainy photos, I only had my phone with me.

















Well, thank you for stopping by!
And of course, many thanks from Her Royal Highness, Princess Mallorn of the--
Alright, that's enough. Cheers!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...a colored Kabob. I gave my four a new one saturday morning and a couple hours later it was half gone. Never seen a colored one. The princess looks pretty good, molt or not...

Thank's for sharing...and the scenic shot's too...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh, what a lovely idea to have a Diary for Princess Mallorn! :clap: :clap: Will you.... ummm, I mean will Princess Mallorn add to it frequently?

I'm glad to see she quickly put that new toy in it's place and showed it that it should always address her by "Your Royal Highness". 

Thanks for sharing the pictures of the Rockies too!*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Her Highness is Gorgeous, as always...love the little 'budgie yawn' lol
Beautiful photos...and lovely scenery


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Awesome...a colored Kabob. I gave my four a new one saturday morning and a couple hours later it was half gone. Never seen a colored one. The princess looks pretty good, molt or not...
> 
> Thank's for sharing...and the scenic shot's too...


Awwh, thank you Randy! Those kabobs are pretty popular, it seems  
Glad you enjoyed!



FaeryBee said:


> *Oh, what a lovely idea to have a Diary for Princess Mallorn! :clap: :clap: Will you.... ummm, I mean will Princess Mallorn add to it frequently?
> 
> I'm glad to see she quickly put that new toy in it's place and showed it that it should always address her by "Your Royal Highness".
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures of the Rockies too!*


I think I'll ask her to post updates once in a while   Do you mind if they're in separate threads, or should I tell her to post it here? 
I'm so glad you enjoyed the pictures!


Brienne said:


> Her Highness is Gorgeous, as always...love the little 'budgie yawn' lol
> Beautiful photos...and lovely scenery


Thank you roud: She is a sweet little thing, and such a poser too 
Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor Princess Mallorn that must have been awful being left alone for 5 hours! But what mischief were you able to get up to in that time?? 

I love the picture of her looking at her feet! Oisin liked his feet too and would spend ages cleaning them


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Mallorn was really busy with her new chew toy! 
I'm glad the moult hasn't slow down the Princess nor kept her from fully enjoying her chewing activity. 

Oh my, this is such a funny quirk!  Just like your Mallorn I have a few birds who also like to contemplate their feet like that, little miss Goldilocks does this sometimes and so does my lovebird Penguin. I have also caught Dinda staring at her feet a few times. My Mona though, beats the record at this particular sport.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> Wow, Mallorn was really busy with her new chew toy!
> I'm glad the moult hasn't slow down the Princess nor kept her from fully enjoying her chewing activity.
> 
> Oh my, this is such a funny quirk!  Just like your Mallorn I have a few birds who also like to contemplate their feet like that, little miss Goldilocks does this sometimes and so does my lovebird Penguin. I have also caught Dinda staring at her feet a few times. My Mona though, beats the record at this particular sport.


So cute I love the feet obsession


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Poor Princess Mallorn that must have been awful being left alone for 5 hours! But what mischief were you able to get up to in that time??
> 
> I love the picture of her looking at her feet! Oisin liked his feet too and would spend ages cleaning them





Niamhf said:


> So cute I love the feet obsession


She pretends like she was fussed but she probably enjoyed her uninterrupted chewing and meditation time  
She always looks at her feet! Especially after flying, I don't know what it is 



aluz said:


> Wow, Mallorn was really busy with her new chew toy!
> I'm glad the moult hasn't slow down the Princess nor kept her from fully enjoying her chewing activity.
> 
> Oh my, this is such a funny quirk!  Just like your Mallorn I have a few birds who also like to contemplate their feet like that, little miss Goldilocks does this sometimes and so does my lovebird Penguin. I have also caught Dinda staring at her feet a few times. My Mona though, beats the record at this particular sport.


She definitely got straight to the point with that toy :laughing: I've always thought it was pretty funny, she just looks so meditative while she comprehends the meaning of feet 



nuxi said:


> Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Gaby! I'm glad you enjoyed them


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great photos Star!! I think the feet addiction is a girls thing, Lina does that sometimes. The boys just don't care! Mallorn is always sweet, cute and regal!
Nice posing, your Highness Princess Mallorn!! These photos can be used in a birds' magazine! 
P.s. I adoooooore scenic photos!! What a beautiful place this is!!


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

She also has this thing she does where she just stops and looks at her feet for a while before doing anything else :laughing: Anyone else's little birds do this? [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]









HEHE this made me laugh, Tilly does that all the time, her tail slowly lifts, her head goes down staring at her feet in a trance for a bit then she is active straight after! I laugh when she does it!! Her tail reminds me a sinking ship - if you look when the titanic goes down under the water, the top goes up in the air - That's Tilly! I call it her titanic pose!!!!! (I always thought its a flirty thing?) x


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Mallorn is such a cutie and interesting character. She's looking at her feet like "Oh I have such pretty feet so I'll need a nice pedicure and some nail polish to match my feathers."


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

I love keeping up with her royalness. Always puts a smile on my face  Pippin would like to apply to be a lady in waiting and Henry a court jester


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh Mallorn! Haha I just love hearing all about you, you little cutie! You are so pretty now, I can't wait to see your new feathers in all their turquoise glory ! 

...Uh oh, sorry SW I hope it doesn't go to her head now  It might be Your Highness Mallorn soon? 

Twigs loves the shreddable kabobs also... ooh and the Colorado scenery, so nice!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Great photos Star!! I think the feet addiction is a girls thing, Lina does that sometimes. The boys just don't care! Mallorn is always sweet, cute and regal!
> Nice posing, your Highness Princess Mallorn!! These photos can be used in a birds' magazine!
> P.s. I adoooooore scenic photos!! What a beautiful place this is!!


Haha, thanks for stopping by, Despina!I'm so glad you enjoyed the photos, I agree our mountains here are beautiful, but I'll trade you for a view of Mount Olympus 

Mallorn says thank you, and she'd be glad to have Lina over for a royal tea party as they seem to have the same interests :laughing:



Sammiejw said:


> She also has this thing she does where she just stops and looks at her feet for a while before doing anything else :laughing: Anyone else's little birds do this? [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks for stopping by Sammie and I'm glad you liked the photos! She is quite a character  Nice Titanic analogy, I agree she looks a little like she's goin' under   


Jedikeet said:


> Mallorn is such a cutie and interesting character. She's looking at her feet like "Oh I have such pretty feet so I'll need a nice pedicure and some nail polish to match my feathers."


Yep. That's it. Nick just hit the nail on the head, this is what she was thinking :laughing:


AnnaLou said:


> I love keeping up with her royalness. Always puts a smile on my face  Pippin would like to apply to be a lady in waiting and Henry a court jester


I'm glad you enjoyed! Of course Pippin can join the royal court, and Mallorn says that Henry can even be the court minstrel if he wants so he can be with Lady Pippin more  She tends to make special allowance for yellowfaces like her 



RavensGryf said:


> Oh Mallorn! Haha I just love hearing all about you, you little cutie! You are so pretty now, I can't wait to see your new feathers in all their turquoise glory !
> 
> ...Uh oh, sorry SW I hope it doesn't go to her head now  It might be Your Highness Mallorn soon?
> 
> Twigs loves the shreddable kabobs also... ooh and the Colorado scenery, so nice!


Don't worry, I may not mention it  Wouldn't want her ego to surpass her small size  
Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Henry is most pleased to be a court minstrel also might be jester by accident because he is really clumsy.! Lady Pippin thanks her royalness.  hehe


----------

